

Launch HN: How to Not Sound like a Jackass - ivzar

~~~Power the Geek~~~<p>This started from an Ask HN.<p>This is essentially a developer-centric approach to communication and life skills.<p>Please comment with any thoughts/constructive criticisms, and upvote if you believe this addresses a real pain, this is about providing real value to people who need it
======
ivzar
Clickable link: <http://powerthegeek.launchrock.com/>

